# scouting report NE nodak 10/27



## beretta1201 (Oct 19, 2009)

Hey guys just got back from scouting and I thought I would let you know what I found in exchange for some of your guy's info. I scouted north of hwy 2 west of grand forks and east of devils lake. What I found: a whole lot of nothing. I found
One pond with huntable numbers of puddlers and I field with huntable numbers of light geese. I want to hunt this weekend, but I can't hunt those numbers. I don't need to limit out, but I would like a mediocre hunt.
I was wondering if any of you could tell me where to find "mediocre" numbers of birds. Thanks in advance for the advice.


----------



## duckslyr (Nov 27, 2008)

just a friendly tip...............dont ask questions like that on this site. people get all kinds of wound up over that.


----------



## beretta1201 (Oct 19, 2009)

Thanks for the tip. I will take that into consideration next time


----------



## Fred_Bear (Oct 24, 2008)

Don't try to cover so much ground scouting. You're generally going to find the majority of you're fields in the first 2 or last 2 hours of daylight when birds are leaving the water to go feed. Concentrate on an area you know has birds or at least has some big water and follow the flocks as they leave for the fields.


----------



## beretta1201 (Oct 19, 2009)

Thanks for the tip. That was kind of the plan. We had an area picked out that we wanted to scout for field hunting, but there was 0 birds there. So we decided to keep moving and find birds on a pond and fallow them to the field. We ended up having to drive all afternoon to find a few geese in a field. Just a tough time of year I guess.


----------



## DNovicki (Jan 22, 2003)

I can assure you that if you come to Erie, Pa. your hunt will be supremely "mediocre" and you can take that to the bank........


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

Try this area.....









I spent over $250 in gas this past weekend to shoot 6 Canada geese and 6 ducks. I live in Grand Forks and spent my time on the backroads. My number one, number two, and number three area's to hunt were a bust, but that didnt stop me.


----------



## polarisfctyrcr13 (Oct 23, 2009)

The birds should be moving in anyday now so hunting will pick up soon.


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

Always slow this time of year around that area after all of the early-season pressure. Can usually find pockets of birds but they're often on posted stuff where permission can be tough to gain.


----------



## polarisfctyrcr13 (Oct 23, 2009)

I've been hearing a little further west is a little better right now.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Just curious why you're going so far north if you're from Fargo? Going to school at UND or somethin? Plenty of stuff to shoot around here. My advice is check out Google Earth and find the water. Water = birds. Locate an area with ponds or sloughs and make that your starting point. Good luck :wink:


----------



## beretta1201 (Oct 19, 2009)

The reason I went up there is because I know a few people who have scouted around here pretty heavy, and said that the birds are few and far between
Doesn't mean there aren't any. I'm just taking their word for it. Plus I wanted to explore a different area.


----------



## Kris brantner (Sep 22, 2009)

hunt where ever the heck you want. i have never not hunted a spot because there are too many birds. that is just stupid. get in and get out as fast as you can, and dont shoot at the big flocks and it shouldnt hurt it at all. dont sit on the coutch because you are worried some idiots on here will yell at you. if you are worried about the birds leaving the area.. well you arent going to shoot any if you dont hunt, you dont have any to shoot right now, so you might as well. and someone will eventually anyways.


----------



## Fred_Bear (Oct 24, 2008)

Kris brantner said:


> hunt where ever the heck you want. i have never not hunted a spot because there are too many birds. that is just stupid. get in and get out as fast as you can, and dont shoot at the big flocks and it shouldnt hurt it at all. dont sit on the coutch because you are worried some idiots on here will yell at you. if you are worried about the birds leaving the area.. well you arent going to shoot any if you dont hunt, you dont have any to shoot right now, so you might as well. and someone will eventually anyways.


Where did all the hostility come from man?


----------



## Prairie Dweller (Jul 4, 2009)

Not diddley crap around my area. That's a fact. Flat out no birds round these parts. I wasted some good vacation time and gas money hurting my pocket book.

PD


----------

